# Which topdressing/soil to buy - no more rocks and junk please!



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

It seems that every time I buy topsoil/compost or whatever they call it I tend to get it loaded with broken glass, rocks, etc. I have used a few different suppliers. Just wondering what you ask for or what specs you look for if you are getting soil or compost so you get something good. I don't buy it too much so if it's a bit more expensive I would pay if the product was really good. Thank you kindly.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

I use mason sand. Its fine grit and runs about $17/ton in my area. I have a local supplier that is 10 minutes away. They also sell reject sand (I think they called it Cyclone sand) and it runs $6/ton. Only difference is it's less screened. Sometimes I'll mix the sand with peat moss. If you can, best option is to go to the supplier or rock yard and ask for samples. They should have piles in the yard you can check out and make sure no junk or rocks are mixed in.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

OP, my experiences paralleled yours and, after the last delivery (2015? or, 16? - dump truck loads of the most beautiful, dark and loamy soil I'd ever bought - turned out to be infested with wire worms (= the plague!) I stopped ordering bulk and have since resorted to frequent, light top dressings with store bought peat mixed with decomposed leaves, etc. Now, ranjon reminds me I should probably be thinking about adding some sand to the top dressing mixes, as well. I just know my neighbors whose lawn services insist on having bulk loads dumped and spread are still not happy with the amount of "crap" not to mention grubs ... I guess a lot of it has to do with the geology indigenous to where each of us resides and, being more toward the mountains, I envy any who have access to really "nice" dirt!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With a large lawn, I would skip the compost. Root cycling and mulching your clippings will provide organic matter. Keeping it fertilized properly and having a thick stand will help this out. Also, with a large property, if you don't mind making the space in an out of the way corner, make your own compost pile. Especially if you have trees, veggie gardens, etc, pile all that material and you get free compost without any trash in it. Of course, this will take a year before you benefit...

If you want to level or change grade, and need a little soil, buy bags. If you need a lot, I would go to the supplier and look at their soil in person. Pick the one you want. If you can't find a single supplier with clean enough dirt, you could always sift it yourself but of course, that is a lot of extra work...


----------



## JustGW (Sep 21, 2018)

I used Central Sod Farm in Plainfield, IL which is nearby to me. I would look for someone like that if it is available in the area. I'm not sure if I'm just lucky to live near a sod farm or if there are options near you but this was a good resource for me and they are able to deliver a bag of soil that is pristine and fairly reasonable.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

These are all interesting. I haven't ever done it but I may even try purchasing bagged product for smaller jobs or buy a pallet of it. It seems that the bagged products have higher quality but maybe that was just my experience when I got it.

The broken pieces of glass is what drives me the most crazy with the larger deliveries.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> These are all interesting. I haven't ever done it but I may even try purchasing bagged product for smaller jobs or buy a pallet of it. It seems that the bagged products have higher quality but maybe that was just my experience when I got it.
> 
> The broken pieces of glass is what drives me the most crazy with the larger deliveries.


In Mass, I'll usually get loam delivered to the house. You're getting better product most the time, without the glass,mulch,sticks, etc and majority of the time it's cheaper. You can get pretty far with a few yards of Loam. Loam is a pretty close match to the native soil in Massachusetts anyway


----------



## MOD13 (Mar 7, 2018)

Did you buy from Northeast Nursery or Garden World? Those were the two I've used the last two years and was disappointed in both. They both need to use a finer screen.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

A good landscape supply for bulk and a good local nursey for small quantities in bags. Shop around and go look at the product before you buy. Avoid big box stores.

For some local plugs, Grizzley's is where I buy bulk and East Coast Garden Center is where I buy bags. Never an issue with either. Likely costs a little more than a lowest cost alternative but both outfits are geared towards quality materials to grow a landscape, not building supply or fill or whatever. I especially like Grizzley's - one phone call and the stuff arrives like magic the next day. Compost, mulch, topsoil, sand, whatever you want.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Look for screened topsoil.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

fwiw, most grass is pretty resilient. I tossed 1" composted soil (mushroom compost) on top of some crushed limestone dust where some pavers used to be and the grass is thriving.

screened sand isn't a terrible idea, but a screened loam would be best


----------

